# The most precise method of defining the level of sturation



## John_Bull (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi, chaps. I always use only glazing technique in watercolours, because washing is way too difficult for me. It sets the limits in time cause you can't just fill one region and then fill another one two hours latter, you have to fill another region before the first one has dried.

I use the next algorithm when I do glazing: first I fill the the brightest regions with the least saturated paint then gradually I interpose darker regions with more saturated paint. But one problem arises quite often when I use such an algorithm, to the end of the painting some regions have to be painted with such highly saturated paint that when I need place even darker region over them, the contrast becomes barely distinguishable.

Here is the example of this problem(on the attached picture):

The region to which the red arrow points actually has two faces. One face which is farther to the right has to be darker than the middle face, but since the middle face has to be dark enough to contrast with the face on the far left, the face on the far right is not visible at all, because no matter how much I saturate the paint there, it seems the limit of saturation has already been reached on the middle face.

So my question would be: is there some technical and precise way to define the the initial paint saturation and the paint saturation on the each stage of glazing so that there were no such regions which I mention above in the end of the glazing process. Some may say that one has to feel it, but I'm a very bad feeler, I would like to know whether there is some algorithm for precise defining of it.


----------

